# Emmerdale Word Association



## ♥Tamsin♥

Same as Corrie and Eastenders one, but for us Emmerdale fans...assuming there is another one out there!!  

I'll start with.....

The Woolpack


----------



## freespirit.

Beer


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

barmaid


----------



## Skybreeze

Chas dingle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Carl King


----------



## cleg

baraclough


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Vaughn


----------



## Princess xx

Murder Case


----------



## Skybreeze

Tom King


----------



## Princess xx

Matthew King (phwoar )


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Rosemary King


----------



## Princess xx

Grayson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Purdy


----------



## Princess xx

Phoebe the cat


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Rescue Centre


----------



## MrsRedcap

Paddy the vet


----------



## S4rah

Emily.....


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ashley


----------



## MrsRedcap

Laurel


----------



## S4rah

Jasmine


----------



## Princess xx

debbie Dingle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Cain


----------



## Princess xx

charity


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Tom King


----------



## S4rah

Jimmy King


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Kelly Windsor


----------



## Princess xx

Viv Hope


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥

Bob Hope


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jamie Hope


----------



## Skybreeze

Lousie


----------



## Princess xx

Terry


----------



## Skybreeze

Dawn


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

TJ


----------



## Princess xx

Bob Hope


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Dawn's mother - (can't remember her name!!)


----------



## Skybreeze

Terry (again!!!)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Louise


----------



## Princess xx

B&B


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Steph


----------



## pobby

prison!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Billy


----------



## Princess xx

Daz


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Andy


----------



## freespirit.

muscles


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zack!


----------



## freespirit.

Lisa


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Belle...(Awww she's so lovely and a great little actress)


----------



## Princess xx

Hamish (the pony)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

The Pigs


----------



## Princess xx

Sam Dingle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Alice


----------



## freespirit.

Dead


----------



## Princess xx

Trisha Dingle


----------



## Skybreeze

Marlon


----------



## Princess xx

Donna


----------



## Skybreeze

Viv Hope


----------



## Princess xx

Emily


----------



## S4rah

Butch


----------



## honneybee

pigs


----------



## Skybreeze

Zac Dingle


----------



## honneybee

beer


----------



## Princess xx

Shadrack


----------



## freespirit.

Smelly


----------



## honneybee

I nearly put that and thought not rofl  

mitch
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Eli


----------



## Princess xx

debbie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Charity


----------



## Skybreeze

Chris


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zoe


----------



## honneybee

tate farm


----------



## Skybreeze

The Kings


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Max


----------



## Skybreeze

Jimmy


----------



## Princess xx

Kelly


----------



## Skybreeze

Viv


----------



## kizzymouse

Cathy


----------



## Princess xx

Heath


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Paddy (who helped deliver them!)


----------



## Princess xx

Ross Kirk ( his new cousin) very tasty


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Donna


----------



## Princess xx

Marlon


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Shadrack


----------



## Skybreeze

Chastity (sp)


----------



## Princess xx

Charity


----------



## Minkey

Dingle


----------



## Skybreeze

Lisa


----------



## Princess xx

Eric Polard


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

David


----------



## scousemouse

Jasmine


----------



## Skybreeze

Debbie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sarah


----------



## Skybreeze

Emily


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Butch


----------



## Skybreeze

Marlon


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Cain


----------



## Skybreeze

Sadie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jimmy


----------



## skiwizard

Kelly


----------



## Princess xx

Rodney


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

nicola


----------



## Princess xx

Bernice


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Gaby


----------



## cleg

ashley


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Laurel


----------



## cleg

cleaner


----------



## Princess xx

Betty


----------



## cleg

seth


----------



## Princess xx

Kathy


----------



## cleg

katie (as in her neice)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Nick (as in Kathy's brother - *I think*)


----------



## Fionab

Elsa Feldmann


----------



## fee1

Elizabeth Pollard (was Feldmann)


----------



## beckyb

eric


----------



## Fionab

valerie lambert


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Diane


----------



## Fionab

Bernice


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Gaby


----------



## Rachel

Belle


----------



## Fionab

Sam Dingle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Samson


----------



## Fionab

lisa dingle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Shadrack


----------



## Fionab

chastity


----------



## cleg

chris tate


----------



## Fionab

zoe tate


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Scott


----------



## Fionab

Viv Hope (Windsor)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Paddy


----------



## Fionab

Ross


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Lexi


----------



## Fionab

scarlett


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Carrie


----------



## Fionab

Daz


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Billy Hopwood


----------



## jaynee

daz


----------



## Fionab

Andy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jo


----------



## jaynee

sarah


----------



## Fionab

jack sugden


----------



## freespirit.

Annie sugden


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Amos Brearly (going back a bit!)


----------



## Fionab

Mr Wicks


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Mr Wicks??


----------



## Fionab

Sorry, meant Mr Wilks who used to run the Woolpack with Amos Brearly - I can't remember his first name as he was always called Mr Wilks


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ah, now I know who you mean! He was called Henry!

Alan Turner


----------



## jaynee

betty


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Seth


----------



## jaynee

woolpack


----------



## Fionab

diane


----------



## jaynee

jack


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Robert


----------



## Fionab

victoria


----------



## jaynee

jack


----------



## Fionab

diane


----------



## jaynee

val


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Rodney


----------



## Fionab

paul


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Johnny


----------



## jaynee

Grayson


----------



## Fionab

katie


----------



## jaynee

robert


----------



## Fionab

Andy


----------



## jaynee

sarah


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Debbie


----------



## Fionab

cain


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zack


----------



## jini

shadrach


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Chastity


----------



## jini

eli


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Debbie


----------



## jini

sarah


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Lisa


----------



## Fionab

Belle


----------



## jini

charity


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Tom King


----------



## jaynee

rosemary


----------



## jini

marlon


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Tricia


----------



## cleg

alan turner


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Steph his daughter (the psycho)


----------



## jaynee

pollard


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

David


----------



## Fionab

nicola


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Carlos - worked in the woolpack, she was engaged to him


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bernice


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Gaby


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Rodney


----------



## Fionab

diane


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Jack


----------



## jaynee

sarah


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Andy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jo


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Katie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Grayson


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Purdy


----------



## Fionab

Matthew


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Louise


----------



## jaynee

Terry


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Dawn


----------



## Felicity Wishes

TJ


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Duke


----------



## jaynee

terry


----------



## wouldbegreat

sam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Belle


----------



## wouldbegreat

Anne sugden


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jack


----------



## wouldbegreat

Samson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Alice


----------



## wouldbegreat

Zak


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Lisa


----------



## jini

eli


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Debbie


----------



## wouldbegreat

Kane


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sadie


----------



## Fionab

Jimmy King


----------



## jaynee

kelly windsor


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Scott Windsor


----------



## Felicity Wishes

Viv Hope


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bob Hope


----------



## Fionab

Jamie Hope


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Louise


----------



## jini

diane


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Val


----------



## jini

eric


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

David


----------



## Fionab

Jasmine


----------



## jini

ashley


----------



## Julie Wilts

Laurel


----------



## jini

arthur


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Mel


----------



## Julie Wilts

Viv


----------



## jini

bob


----------



## Julie Wilts

Donna


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ross


----------



## Julie Wilts

Paddy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Emily


----------



## Fionab

Sarah


----------



## Julie Wilts

Andy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jo


----------



## Fionab

Sarah


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Debbie


----------



## Fionab

Eli


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Zak


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Dingles


----------



## Fionab

Chastity


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Woolpack


----------



## als2003flower

Sandy Thomas


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Betty Eggleton


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Seth


----------



## jessfiveash

fishing


----------



## Mandamae

tootsie


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Edna


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Lily


----------



## Mandamae

eric


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Val


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Woolpack


----------



## jessfiveash

fights


----------



## Mandamae

katie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Robert


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Jack


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Diane


----------



## Mandamae

police


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ross


----------



## Mandamae

hotton


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Shane's Flat ?


----------



## Mandamae

alan


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Steph


----------



## Mandamae

murder/manslaughter


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Shane


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

police


----------



## Mandamae

debbie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jasmine


----------



## Guest

Ashley


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bishop George


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Laurel


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Gaby


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ashley


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bernice


----------



## Princess xx

Diane


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Paul


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Johnny


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Grayson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Purdy


----------



## Mrs Nikki

(the) Kings


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Grayson


----------



## Mandamae

police chase


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Debbie


----------



## Mandamae

amanda redman


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Home Farm


----------



## Mandamae

ross


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Donna


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Viv


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Prison


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Debbie


----------



## Princess xx

SARAH


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Andy


----------

